# THEE BIG DOGGS



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

Here we go, with my own project topic? I will post most of my projects on here.
Most of the cars I do will be radical. I hope you guys will find this topic usefull 
Even though, Am a Impala man… I will build other style of cars, but I will keep them all lowrider. For 2008 I have plans to build and finish 6 model cars. May be more ??????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




I don’t remember who was building a 70 Monte Carlo and asked how to tilt the front end. Well here you guys go. I would have to admit this car does not get the love it desearves!!! So as that, here is NO LOVE !!!










HERE IS THE NEW PROJECT A 1970 MONTE CARLO









THE CAR BEFORE ANY MODS 









FIRST IAM GOING TO START WITH A TILTED FRONT END 










I STARTED BY CUTTING THE DOOR LINES 










AND FOLLOWED THE TOP OF THE FENDER 










REPEAT THE OTHER SIDE










THE FRONT END COMPLETELY REMOVED










NEEDS THE FIRE WALL GLUDED ON 










FIRE WALL INSTALLED 










THIS WILL NEED A LOT OF MODIFYING TO BE ABLE TO TILT 









A QUICK MOTIVATION PIC 













NEXT MOD IS THE TRUNK, NOTHING FANCY 










START AT THE CORNERS FIRST










TRUNK REMOVED 











NEXT WILL BE THE DOORS 










THE DOORS ARE REMOVED 











ALL THE BODY PARTS LAYED OUT 












HERES THE CAB OF THE MONTE 


NEXT SESSION I WILL SHOW YOU HOW TO MODIFY THE SIDE OF THE FIRE WALL


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

lookin bad ass bro......good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Just dont make it a convertible lol!


Looks good though! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 12 2008, 09:52 PM~9679125
> *Just dont make it a convertible lol!
> Looks good though! GOOD LUCK!!
> *


OK OK I WILL KEEP IT HARD TOP JUST FOR YOU BRO..... SO I GUESS THAT GOES THAT MOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice to see a radical builder.....


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

good start bro, i like dat monte


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good YAYO keep it up bro :biggrin:


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

that is bad ass bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good yayo  keep us updated homie



hey yao like the name of ur topic homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 12 2008, 09:49 PM~9680356
> *looking good yayo   keep us updated homie
> hey yao like the name of ur topic homie :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: hehe.... i thought it was yours first glance..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2008, 01:59 PM~9683037
> *:uh:  hehe.... i thought it was yours first glance.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

up-dates...... up-dates! :biggrin: 

looks good homie


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

i like it homie, with some styrene that firewall will look badass


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

so far so good. Keep it up.


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

:biggrin: Looks like it's going to be a head turner!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

sorry you guys just been busy getting ready for tax season ....i got pics of the orange 62 i got to post


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

gonna be tight :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERE WE ARE GOING TO BE CAPPING THE SIDE AND TOP OF THE FIRE WALL









THESE ARE FOR THE SIDE OF THE FIRE WALL









I CRAZY GLUED THE SIDE UP









NOW THE TOP NEEDS TO BE CAPPED 









HERE IS THE TOP PART OF THE FIRE WALL ... CAPED AND GLUED 









A SIDE VIEW, ALOT OF TRIMMING HAD TO BE DONE SO FENDERS CAN FIT 









AND THE FENDER FITS LIKE AN OJ SIMPSON GLOVE 




PAY ATTENTION TO THE FIRE WALL I HAD TO MODIFY THE SIDES TO GET ENOUGH CLEARANCE , FOR THE FENDERS NOT TO RUB


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 15 2008, 08:13 PM~9706941
> *AND THE FENDER FITS LIKE AN OJ SIMPSON GLOVE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

DAM PHOTOBUCKET IS DOWN


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 16 2008, 01:50 AM~9707498
> *DAM PHOTOBUCKET IS DOWN
> *


 :0 


i guess you had more pics to post :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 16 2008, 12:54 AM~9707511
> *:0
> i guess you had more pics to post  :0
> *


YA ITS STILL DOWN... I WAS GOING TO POST PICS OF THE MOON ROOF THAT I JUST DID


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

photobuckets been ghey for a minute. Wish theyd hurry up and fix it or whatever. Not like I have anything to post.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERE IS THE MOON ROOF SIZE I WANTED 









I USED TAPE AS A GUIDE AND PROTACTION SINCE I NEEDED TO MAKE A SCRIBE









I USED AN EXACTO KNIFE TO MAKE THE CUT 









I NEED TO DO SOME CLEANING UP 









AFTER A LITTLE CLEANING UP ... THE EDGES NEED TO BE ROUNDED OFF




*** NOTES ***

USE TAPE AS A GUIDE, IF THE EXACTO SLIPS... YOU DONT RUN THE CHANCE OF PUTTING A DEEP SCRATCH ONTO THE ROOF... PLUS IT HELPS YOU OUT TO MAKE SOME DECCENT STRAIGHT LINES ..... TAKE YOUR TIME WHEN MAKING A MOON ROOF... WHEN YOUR DONE USE A FINGER NAIL FILE TO SHAPE AND CLEAN THE LINES .... ALSO WHEN YOUR DOING A MOON ROOF MAKE THE CUTS A BIT SMALLER THEN THE SIZE YOU WANT, CAUSE WHEN U START TO SHAPE AND FILE .. YOU CAN END UP WITH A BIGGER MOON ROOF, THEN YOU WANTED... ALSO IF YOU SCREW UP A MOON ROOF ... NEXT OPTION IS A CONVERTIBLE ???


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good job bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice touch  gotta let the sunshine in :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

The build looks like it's going. What color scheme do you have in mind?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 16 2008, 02:35 PM~9711257
> *Looks good! :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Jan 16 2008, 06:02 PM~9712945
> *The build looks like it's going. What color scheme do you have in mind?
> *


thanks every body for the positive feed back .... color wise i dont know yet ... iam thinking gold base silver flakes and candy red .... or black base silver flake candy red ... or a red base with silver pearl and a candy red ..


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

lol its hard to decide i know lol


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 17 2008, 02:07 AM~9716996
> *lol its hard to decide i know lol
> *


 i want a clean ass ride ... (who doesnt) i might go with a red base silver preal


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yead that sounds good bro!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

LUCKY me i just picked up a 70 monte too


----------



## felicat (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi im new to this but i would like to say thanks for the step by step id like to learn to build like all of you guys so that i can compete with some of you in the future.
I actually went out and bought the same model so i could build it with your tips.
so thanks again keep up the good work.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 16 2008, 10:37 PM~9715527
> *x2
> *


X 3 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nice job yayo..
now for a T-top. lol i plan to do one


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

I THOUGHT I TOOK MORE PICS OF THE DOOR FRAME , BUT I GUESS NOT. BUT I LOOK AT THE PROJECT WHEN FIRST STARTED FOR SOME BEFORE AND AFTER PICS TO GIVE YOU GUYS AN IDEA 












HERE ALL I DID WAS EXTEND AND CAP THE DOOR FRAME 









AND THEN ADDED THE RAIL... 



**** NOTES*****
NOW WHEN DOING A PROJECT LIKE THIS ... ALWAYS TRY TO MAKE THE PEICES A BIT BIGGER (NOT TO BIG EITHER) AND SEND WITH A FINGERNAIL FILE TO CLEAN UP ANY RUFF EDGES ... REAL QUICK IF THIS IS THE FIRST MODEL (70 MONTE CARLO) YOU HAVE EVER MODIFYED THE MATERAIL IS THICKER THEN YOUR AVRAGE MODEL. I WOULD NOT RECCOMEND TO START OF WITH THIS TYPE OF CAR


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

NOW THE TRUNK ... IAM GOING TO ADD A LIP TO THE EDGES ..









HERE IS A BEFORE SHOT OF THE TRUNK ....










USE THE ORIGINAL TRUNK OF THE CAR TO TRACE THE PATTERN









AND THE CUT OUT










CRAZY GLUE TO THE THE BACK .... AND YOUR DONE 










AND THE TRUNK CLOSED


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good bro! 




and to the guy about the t tops. You can do them the same as this trunk. But in the roof. :biggrin: cut your squares and add the drip rails.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

much easier to just make the trunk jamb with three strips of plastic instead


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i got the doors capped and i have not hinged the doors yet .... they are going to open up original ... same with the trunk ... the hood might be sectioned in 2 peices not to sure yet ...but here are some updates 












THE BEFORE SHOTS 









TRACE THE DOORS EDGES TO MAKE THE EXACT SHAPE 










AND THE AFTER PICS, IT IS EASIER TO DO IN A 2 PEICE










ALL LAYED OUT, AND MOON ROOF RESHAPED .. 





*****NOTES 
IF YOU YOU ARE GOING TO CAP (FRAME) THE DOORS .... I JUST DO THE SIDES THAT ARE SEEN ....NOT WHERE THE HINGES GO... WITH THE DOOR PANELS ON YOU REALLY CAN NOT NOTICE IT ... BUT IF YOU ARE, IT WOULD BE DONE THE SAME WAY AS ABOVE...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ANY QUIESTIONS SO FAR OR ANY SUGGESTIONS ... KEEP IN MIND .. I GOT A FEW MORE CARS THAT WILL BE COMMING OUT THIS YEAR. THAT HAVE NOT BEEN STARTED... SO IF YOU DO NOT SEE IT HERE.... YOU MIGHT SEE IT THERE???


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

It's looking good!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

:biggrin: looking REAL good yayo


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

is this the way everone does it ?
ima start doing this to my car and want to make sure i do it right.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thats the easiest way to do it


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i got an update post on NO LOVE..












I SHAVE THE AC UNIT AND WELL SHAVE ALL SMOOTH ...










I COVERED THE AC UNIT AND SANDED IT WITH 220 










A SMALL AMOUNT OF BONDO AND AMOUNT OF HARDNER











WITH A STRAIGHT SPREADER ADD A THEN LAYER OF BONDO 










A SECOND LAYER WAS APPLIED 










SANDED SMOOTH WITH 220 AND THE 500 










A BETTER CLOSE UP ... NEXT IS THE PRIMER 











FIRST COAT OF PRIMER 











AND A PIC OF THE OTHER SIDE 




****NOTES****
WHEN WORKING WITH BONDO (PINK), THE HARDNER (BLUE) IS ANY USED A SMALL AMOUNT... AND MIX IT INTO A UNIFORMED COLOR...THERE IS OTHER OPTIONS YOU CAN USE INSTAED OF BONDO, BUT I DONT LIKE USING SPOT PUTTY .... THE REASON WITH TIME IT SHRINKS AND WILL RUIN A COMPLETE SHOW MODEL .... 
WHEN YOU TILT A FRONT END IT IS ONE OF THE HARDEST MODS TO DO? ALOT OF TIME GOES INTO IT PLUS YOU NEED TO ADD EXTRA DETAIL TO MAKE ALL YOUR HARD WORK STAND OUT


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

NICE! :0


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

SUPER CLEAN WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 25 2008, 08:55 PM~9785131
> *NICE! :0
> *


THANK ALL YOU GUYS FOR THE MOTIVATION ... i decided to go with suicide doors instead of original ... weathers been crazy in my neck of the woods ... so i have not atempted to primer ... NO LOVE and the paint on THEE DEVILS ADVOCATE


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> i got an update post on NO LOVE..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it man. I'm gonna use this as a blueprint. Just got my Monte in the mail. Keep it coming YAYAO!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> > i got an update post on NO LOVE..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Jan 26 2008, 12:37 PM~9789184
> *I love it man. I'm gonna use this as a blueprint. Just got my Monte in the mail. Keep it coming YAYAO!
> *


AM GLADE YOU FIND THIS HELPFULL ..SOMETIMES I HAVE TO PUT THE CAMERA DOWN CAUSE I DO NOT WANT TO MESS IT UP .... BUT YOU CAN ALWAYS JUST ASK .. AND THESE MODS CAN USED THE SAME WAY TO ANY OTHER MODEL CAR ...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERE IS THE ORIGINAL ... FIRE WALL 










FENDERS AND FIREWALL WITH OUT BEING MOD









HERE ARE THE SIDE AND WHERE THE REST WOULD BE TRIMMED










FINISHED AND YOU GOT PLENTY OF CLEARANCE TO TILT 










AND THE FENDERS SIT ON THE CAR PERFECT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep it coming


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im doing this to my 64 and i notice i dont have much room but i already bondoed, my question is how can i fix it with out meesing the whole thing up ?
ps LOOKS KILLER. and im now following everything here.


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

Great minds think alike! CLICK TO ENLARGE. HEY MAN i'M LOVIN' THIS BUILD!!!


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 26 2008, 06:24 PM~9791156
> *im doing this to my 64 and i notice i dont have much room but i already bondoed, my question is how can i fix it with out meesing the whole thing up ?
> ps LOOKS KILLER. and im now following everything here.
> *


 PM SOME PICS SO I CAN SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE .....BUT WHAT IAM THINKING YOU ARE JUST GOING TO HAVE TO MAKE THE FRONT END COME MORE OUT FORWARD TO GET THE CLEARENCE TO TILT


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 25 2008, 03:01 PM~9783221
> *i got an update post on NO LOVE..
> 
> 
> ...


never saaw brownish primer before


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

it suppose to be red .... lol but it does look brown


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the information, are the front door hinges made differently from those you made in your other topic.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 27 2008, 10:55 AM~9794948
> *Thanks for all the information, are the front door hinges made differently from those you made in your other topic.
> *


i make mine all the same .... and they are more or less made the same way ... just diffrent materail


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, will keep working on it.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i did a few minor details to the fender well thought you guys would like to see 










I DECIDED TO CLEAN UP (SHAVE THEM)THE FENDER WELLS 










WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE WITH ONE AND WITH OUT ONE 









AND COMPLETLY SHAVED FOR A MORE CUSTOM LOOK 


***NOTE****

I USED A SAW BLADE TO CUT OFF THE FENDER WELLS FOR A MORE CLEANER CUSTOM LOOK .... IF YOU ARE NOT GOING TO COMPLETLY REMOVE THE FENDER WELLS, YOU STILL NEED TO DO SOME TYPE OF CLEANING UP TO ALLOW THE THE FENDERS FOR CLEARANCE ENOUGH TO ALLOW TILT AND CLEAR THE HYDRO CYLINDERS


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

here is the body filler bondo that i use ..... there also sold in quartz a gallon will be a waste of money if you are not going to use it somewhere else like a real car ... price for a qt is 6.99 and a gallon is like 15.99 of course its cali prices ... you can get it at wal mart ... pepboys kragon auto zone no need to go to a body store


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Awsome thats what i need!

Any progress with the monte?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 2 2008, 04:13 PM~9850051
> *Awsome thats what i need!
> 
> Any progress with the monte?
> *


sorry bro for the delay .... i know i told you like a week ago i would send you a pic ..... and updates on the car ... i tryied to hinge the dam car and dam crazy glue is not sticking to the body and as soon as i touch the hinge it bonds real quick to my fingers .... but i decided to do suicide doors .... i will work on the car later on today so hopefully i will be able to post pics tommorow


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Right on dude its cool knoow i know what to get!


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

:biggrin: 
Keep it coming YAYO!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERES A TEASER SHOT....... CAR IS HINGED AND READY FOR PRIMER


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah bro that shit is off the chain bro its goona look nice and clean when its painted :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

AM THINKING TOMMOROW TO PRIME THE RIDE AND HOPEFULLY BASECOAT..... SO IS EVERBODY CLEAR ON THE MODS ON HOW TO ANY QUIESTIONS SO FAR


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 4 2008, 11:01 PM~9867253
> *hellz yeah bro that shit is off the chain bro its goona look nice and clean when its painted :biggrin:
> *



X2 :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERES THE FRONT DOWN


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Jan 26 2008, 08:26 PM~9793463
> *never saaw brownish primer before
> *


u thought it only comes in gray??? :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 5 2008, 12:34 AM~9867479
> *u thought it only comes in gray???  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


ALSO COME IN BLACK, RED,LIGHT GREY,DARK GREY, AND WHITE


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks awsome YAYO!!!


What colors?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 5 2008, 01:31 AM~9867782
> *Looks awsome YAYO!!!
> What colors?
> *


AM THINKING A RED PRIMER A LIGHT PURPLE PEARL WITH A CANDY RED..... BUT AM NOT LIKING THE TRUNK .... IAM THINKING SUICIDE ..... AND THE HOOD I WANT TO DO SOMETHING DIFFRENT BUT ??????????


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

suicide that shit bro and for the hood make it swing to the side :biggrin: get even crazier on that shit holmez :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

My montes got a suicide hood and trunk now! lol YAYOs monte and mine arer almost identical sept mines a vert. lol 


UGH USEING THE SAME COLORS AS MINE TOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2008, 01:55 AM~9867866
> *suicide that shit bro and for the hood make it swing to the side :biggrin:  get even crazier on that shit holmez :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


U GUYS HAVE TO REMEMBER THESE MODS ARE SIMPLE FOR ME .... I NEED A CHALLANGE... I ALWAYS TAKE REQUEST .LOL


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Cut the hood in half and do it like barn doors if that makes sence and like butterfly with the trunk! Thad be nutz!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 5 2008, 01:58 AM~9867874
> *My montes got a suicide hood and trunk now! lol YAYOs monte and mine arer almost identical sept mines a vert. lol
> UGH USEING THE SAME COLORS AS MINE TOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS .BUT YOU AINT THE ONLY ONE :biggrin: .. SOMEONE ELSE SENT ME PICS, ON THE ONE THEIR WORKING ON ... CANT WAIT FOR THEM TO POST PICS UP ON THAT ONE


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 5 2008, 02:22 AM~9867920
> *Cut the hood in half and do it like barn doors if that makes sence and like butterfly with the trunk! Thad be nutz!!!
> *


I THINK YOUR SPYING ON ME LOL


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 5 2008, 01:23 AM~9867928
> *I THINK YOUR SPYING ON ME LOL
> *


Lol whys that? I just thought thad looks so badass. Twas what i wanted to do to mine but nah...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I picked a bad time to build my monte  im taking as much time as i need to take on it. I was everything to be just right. And i still donno if i wanna try opeing the doors....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 5 2008, 02:27 AM~9867940
> *Lol whys that? I just thought thad looks so badass. Twas what i wanted to do to mine but nah...
> *


 AM HINGING UP THE HOOD TO THE FENDERS AND WAS THINKING OR CUTTING THE HOOD IN HALF BUT NO .... AM GOING TO KEEP THE HOOD A ONE PEICE .... TO MUCH MODS ARE SOMETIMES OVER DOING IT


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

what color are you thinking of using


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

looks sweet bro cant wait till its finished


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin real good YAYO. Do you have any pics of how you hinged the front end?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Feb 7 2008, 06:20 AM~9884769
> *Lookin real good YAYO. Do you have any pics of how you hinged the front end?
> *


yes i will take some pics its real eazy, i think with a few pics it will explain how to


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERE ARE SOME UPDATES ... NOT MUCH BUT BETTER THEN NOTHING 











BEFORE PRIMER


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

AND AFTER PRIMER 

****REMEMBER***
when painting or primering always do light coats ... never add heavy coats


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i cant wate till its done good werk homie !!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERE IS THE GOLD BASE STILL NEED THE FLAKE


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD YAYO WHAT GOLD IS THAT?


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin real good.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 9 2008, 07:31 PM~9904195
> *LOOKIN GOOD YAYO WHAT GOLD IS THAT?
> *


THANKS BRO, IT IS THE WALMART BRAND ...IT IS FROM A SPRAY CAN


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THE DOORS ARE OFF A BIT DURING THE PIC ....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

AND OF COURSE THE CARS BEST FEATURE ...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah lookin good bro im likin that shit  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

i like that gold lol!!! Badd ass monte!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN BRO YOU NEED SOME NEW WHITEWALLS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 10 2008, 12:44 AM~9906512
> *DAMN BRO YOU NEED SOME NEW WHITEWALLS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 NAAAAH THEY DONT EVEN NEED RIMS ... ALL THEY NEED ARE SOME GOOD JACK STANDS :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

here are some teaser pics of progress 










silver flakes of gold base










and foiled supension with a custom made exhaust


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE MONTE IS LOOKING GOOD YAYO..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2008, 12:45 AM~9914216
> *THE MONTE IS LOOKING GOOD YAYO..
> *



x2


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 11 2008, 01:45 AM~9914216
> *THE MONTE IS LOOKING GOOD YAYO..
> *


THANKS BRO .... AND ALSO THANKS EVERYBODY FOR THE POSITIVE REVIEWS


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

good progress bro, cant wait till you put the top coat on that bad boy  :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 11 2008, 03:33 PM~9917322
> *good progress bro, cant wait till you put the top coat on that bad boy    :biggrin:
> *




I BET


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 Fuckin nice Yayo :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

DAAAAYYYYYMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 11 2008, 10:29 PM~9920689
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Fuckin nice Yayo :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


MY AIR BRUSH IF FUCKED SO ... I AM GOING TO GET SOME CANDY IN A CAN BY THE END OF THE WEEK ...... BUT THIS ALL I GOT DONE TODAY


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

big things going on in here

great work


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

AND TO THEE TOP FOR THE CAR THAT DOES NOT NEED ANY NEW WHITE WALLS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 12 2008, 06:36 PM~9927318
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Yayo!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

DAM FRONT KNOCK OFF WAS FALLIN OFF


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^ nice work like always homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 12 2008, 03:44 PM~9927394
> *^^^^ nice work like always homie
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

u gave me so many ideas bro thanks


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENTS, YOU GUYS ....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

monte lookin good yayo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

do you make yor own wheel adapters?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 12 2008, 10:55 PM~9929412
> *monte lookin good yayo  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> do you make yor own wheel adapters?
> *


ya bro there custom made.... am hoping to learn how to cast(but i have no clue ... yet) so i can make some extras


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

heres a before the adapters


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 12 2008, 10:10 PM~9929569
> *ya bro there custom made.... am hoping to learn how to cast(but i have no clue ... yet)  so i can make some extras
> *


you should teach us how to make them also :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 12 2008, 10:13 PM~9929602
> *you should teach us how to make them also  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice stuff!!! :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 12 2008, 11:13 PM~9929602
> *you should teach us how to make them also  :biggrin:
> *




































ummm what are you talking about theres no adapters ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Aww He's Magic too!!!! Good one Yayo! seriously teach us!  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just sick man..... sick... uffin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 12 2008, 11:49 PM~9930017
> *just sick man..... sick...  uffin:
> *


thanks ,but wait to you see the car itself :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 12 2008, 07:55 PM~9930088
> *thanks ,but wait to you see the car itself  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: post it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 12 2008, 08:55 PM~9929412
> *monte lookin good yayo  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> do you make yor own wheel adapters?
> *




PANCHO, I HAVE MY CASTER MAKIN SOME DAYTON ADAPRTERS WITH THREADS,


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 12 2008, 10:59 PM~9930132
> *:twak: post it
> *


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 12 2008, 11:59 PM~9930132
> *:twak: post it
> *


its not painted yet, still in the base stage ..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 12 2008, 08:00 PM~9930143
> *[/size][/color]
> 
> PANCHO, I HAVE MY CASTER MAKIN SOME DAYTON ADAPRTERS WITH THREADS,
> *


chrome???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 12 2008, 10:05 PM~9930205
> *chrome???
> *


NO SORRY, GOT A FEW REQUEST FOR 2 BLUE AND 2 RED PER SETS??????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 12 2008, 08:08 PM~9930240
> *NO SORRY, GOT A FEW REQUEST FOR 2 BLUE AND 2 RED PER SETS??????
> *


all the knockoffs i ever owned were 2 red and 2 white....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 12 2008, 10:11 PM~9930270
> *all the knockoffs i ever owned were 2 red and 2 white....
> *


THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT, OR 4 REDS WITH MY DAYTONS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 12 2008, 08:15 PM~9930312
> *THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT, OR 4 REDS WITH MY DAYTONS
> *


but u said blue :uh:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 12 2008, 10:12 PM~9929582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah bro, that shit is lookin real good cant wait till you post the body :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks nice bro


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 13 2008, 10:53 AM~9932373
> *looks nice bro
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 12 2008, 11:00 PM~9930143
> *[/size][/color]
> 
> PANCHO, I HAVE MY CASTER MAKIN SOME DAYTON ADAPRTERS WITH THREADS,
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks like a Jolly Rancher!!!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn that looks freakin nice bro :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 14 2008, 02:05 AM~9939343
> *Looks like a Jolly Rancher!!!!!! :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i will show you a jolly rancher













:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 14 2008, 01:09 AM~9939359
> *i will show you a jolly rancher
> 
> 
> ...



Awww shit bro u gonna give ur boy a damn tooth ache!!!!! :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ya iam posting blurry pics on purpose .... am pissed ..... i wanted to unlease NO LOVE on valentines day ......... and its not like 90 percent done only ... and tommorow iam gonna be busy to finish it up 

heres is another blurry pic


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam... is the hood black??


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

fuck it am gonna be a whore ... i did not spend all day busting my ass 4 nothing


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the interior looks like a bad ass one bro ,cant wait till you post some good pics bro :cheesy:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 7 2008, 12:05 PM~9886290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERES THE WAY IT IS HINGED FROM THE FRONT


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

I HAD TO REBUILD THE WHOLE INTERIOR AGAIN YESTERDAY .... THE DAM SEATS DID NOT FIT IN THE CAR ....... I HAVE EXTRA SEATS ....DONE IN THE SAME PATTERN AS NO LOVE THATS GONNA LOOK GOOD IN A 57 CHEVY CONVERTIBLE


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

so is everybody thats was been reading are you all clear .... no quiestions ....and about the paint its all spray can i had to get the krylon metal candy red ...red primer gold base and silver flake , and the transparent red paint.... i did 8 light coats of top paint and 4 clear coats... when using candy paints always give light coats and give it a few minutes after each coat to dry then after you get the shade of color you want ........ give it a good day so it can dry then clear coat 




NEXT PROJECT IS A 87 BUICK .....AND OF COURSE ANOTHER RADICAL . MODS ARE WILL BE CUT OUT DOORS, TRUNK AND MY FAVORITE MOD A TILT FRONT END .... PAINT WILL BE A CUSTOM MIX OF CANDY GREEN .... FOILED UNDIES IAM HOPING TO GET THIS ONE DONE IN A FEW MONTHS


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 14 2008, 02:36 PM~9942219
> *HERES THE WAY IT IS HINGED FROM THE FRONT
> *


I got a question.
the hinge on the front end I am clear on the part that goes on the frame
but what did you hinge it on the front end ?? is that the piece the radiator hooks up too ??


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 16 2008, 04:44 PM~9958590
> *I got a question.
> the hinge on the front end I am clear on the part that goes on the frame
> but what did you hinge it on the front end ?? is that the piece the radiator hooks up too ??
> *


ITS CONNECTED TO THE LOWER PART OF THE RADITOR SUPPORT


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERES THEE NEW PROJECT ..... HIGH LIFE.... (THANKS 2 THE BIG HOMIE ''WACO'' FOR THE NAME) MY GOAL IS TO PRODUCE ONE OF THE BADDEST REGAL MODELS THAT YOU HAVE SEEN??? 






















































































































AND PLANS ARE AN 87 REGAL MODS INCLUDE A MOON ROOF, ORIGINAL OPENING DOORS, SUICIDE TRUNK, AND TILT FRONT END ... PAINT IS GONING TO BE A CANDY GREEN I HOPE TO GET THIS ONE DONE IN A FEW MONTHS


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

split the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 20 2008, 12:27 AM~9984138
> *split the trunk  :biggrin:
> *


THATS NOT A BAD IDEA ..... BUT MUST TRUNKS I SPLIT ... I END UP GLUING EM BACK CAUSE MINE NEVER COME OUT CLEAN .....DONT KNOW WHY ????


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you going with a radical interior?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell Yea Yayo,Do dat bro!!!! I wanna see wat ur gonna do with this! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is gonna be sweet bro


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Feb 20 2008, 06:12 AM~9985019
> *Are you going with a radical interior?
> *


yes iam .... all custom made its going to be a bad ass ride .... am even excited about it ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 20 2008, 12:37 PM~9986289
> *yes iam .... all custom made its going to be a bad ass ride .... am even excited about it ...
> *


pot leaf front seats


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice man ..I'am doing a Regal. It's good to get Ideas like what other homies are doing...Keep postin....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 20 2008, 11:08 AM~9986470
> *pot leaf front seats
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 20 2008, 12:44 PM~9986736
> *Nice man ..I'am doing a Regal. It's good to get Ideas like what other homies are doing...Keep postin....
> *


thanks bro, i did not take much pics on the cut outs for the reason i was using a big ass high jacker box cutter, to remove the doors and trunk .... i broke my exacto knife .... and i want to thee 99 cent store to get me another one and they where sold out ...... i will keep you guys posted .... if there is any quiestion that you might have just ask


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 20 2008, 12:08 PM~9986470
> *pot leaf front seats
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :twak: stop that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

first detail is removing the wheel wells for a clearner custom look i used a small saw to remove 










nasty fender wells 









one removed the other still on 









and now both sides removed i need to clean the cuts 

the reason i removed them is that there was too much detail on them that would not work on a real car if the front was tilted... so i had to clean it up a bit


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hells yeah bro lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 20 2008, 02:01 PM~9986849
> *:0  :twak: stop that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: when i saw the name of it and the color,,,it obvious what gonna come to mind lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: keep it up bro


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah let see some more!!! I use a scribe to cut open doors and stuff. Ive cut myself to much useing my xacto. 

Keep it up bro i cant wait to see more


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

DAMN BRO YOUR BADASS AT THIS :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

keep it up man!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 21 2008, 08:49 AM~9995724
> *Yeah let see some more!!! I use a scribe to cut open doors and stuff. Ive cut myself to much useing my xacto.
> 
> Keep it up bro i cant wait to see more
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

remeber to get rid of the hood scoop!!!

LETS SEE SOME PROGRESS!!!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 25 2008, 11:26 PM~10030776
> *remeber to get rid of the hood scoop!!!
> 
> LETS SEE SOME PROGRESS!!!!!!
> *


ya the wing was the first to go and the scoop is on the works right now and the lower valance is next ...... will post pics tommorow of the hood


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by player85_@Feb 25 2008, 11:11 PM~10030621
> *DAMN BRO YOUR BADASS AT THIS :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, but iam nothing diffrent then anybody else :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

for those that dont know how this mod is done (removing the hodd scoop)











HERES THE BUICKS BEAUTIFUL HOOD SCOOP THAT WE ALL LOVE 









I USED AN EXACTO TOO CUT THE THE SCOOP OUT (FROM INSIDE OUT)










WITH A PEICE OF PLASTIC AND CRAZY GLUE 










WITH A QUARTER SIZE OF BONDO AND A FEW DROPS OF HARDNER










HERES THE RAW WORK 









SANDED DOWN WITH 220 GRIT 









NEXT IS 500 GRIT AND PRIMER 


-----NOTES -----

WHEN USING BONDO ALWAYS USE SMALL PORTIONS, AT A TIME... IT DRIES TO FAST DEPANDING ON THE AMOUT OF HARDNER YOU USE ....


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Great tips, looking forward to seeing how you do this one. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 26 2008, 02:14 AM~10032100
> *Great tips, looking forward to seeing how you do this one. :biggrin:
> *


WITH THE MODS ON THIS ONE AM GOING TO KEEP THEM SIMPLE ... WITH ORIGINAL OPENING DOORS .... I DONT THINK I EVER SEEN A REGAL WITH SUICIDE DOORS AND LAMBO DOORS ON A REGAL AINT GOING TO FLY WITH ME .... IF SOMEONE GOTS A PIC WITH OF A REGAL WITH SUICIDE DOORS P.M ME IT :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Just doit bro itd look sick!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 26 2008, 02:38 AM~10032176
> *Just doit bro itd look sick!!!
> *


 YOU MEAN DO THE DOORS ORIGINAL... I WANT A CLEAN ASS CANDY GREEN FOR THE PAINT "HIGH LIFE' AM TAKING MY TIME WITH THIS ONE ...... I BEEN WORKING ON 2 OTHER CARS ONE IS THEE DEVILS ADVOCATE AND THE OTHER IS :biggrin: YOU GUYS ARE JUST GONNA HAVE TO WAIT THESE 2 CARS WILL BE DONE BEFORE HIGH LIFE


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

What else you building? I was talking about doing the doors suicide. Thad look good with the front tilt!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 26 2008, 02:48 AM~10032195
> *What else you building? I was talking about doing the doors suicide. Thad look good with the front tilt!!!
> *


YA I AGREE WILL LOOK GOOD WITH SUISIDE DOORS, BUT AM LOOKING AT 4 CARS I HAVE BUILT AND ALL HAVE SUICIDE DOORS ...LOL


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ahh yeah i see. Hey when you gonna show us how to make those wheel adapters that you used on NO LOVE?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

AND THE OTHER MODEL AM WORKING ON IS A TRUCK


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 26 2008, 02:53 AM~10032211
> *Ahh yeah i see. Hey when you gonna show us how to make those wheel adapters that you used on NO LOVE?
> *


 :0 WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ''NO LOVE'' HAD RIMS 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Well yeah but when you were showing the chassie all finished it had no rims with adapers with the knock offs. look on like page 7 or 8 homie!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 12 2008, 10:04 PM~9929504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


See those adapters?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

I JUST MIGHT SHOW YOU GUYS ONE DAY ....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 20 2008, 12:08 PM~9986470
> *pot leaf front seats
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

OHH YOU ARE SOMETHING ELSE !!! GOT DAM THESE ARE FUKIN DOPE BOII MAGIC= REAL NICE


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

OHH YOU ARE SOMETHING ELSE !!! GOT DAM THESE ARE FUKIN DOPE BOII MAGIC= REAL NICE


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Mar 20 2008, 01:08 PM~10211659
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :chessy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

OHH YOU ARE SOMETHING ELSE !!! GOT DAM THESE ARE FUKIN DOPE BOII MAGIC= REAL NICE


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 19 2008, 11:10 PM~10211677
> *OHH YOU ARE SOMETHING ELSE !!! GOT DAM THESE ARE FUKIN DOPE BOII MAGIC= REAL NICE
> *


thanks bro, thought i would show off the unfinished goods    HIGH LIFE is this close in becomming a convertible??? but i dont think i would like the regal in convet


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow your builds are VERY impressive, love the attention to detail on NO LOVE. The seats on this build, how exactly did you make them. It looks like that foam board you can get at teh craft store. Is there any treatment that you do to this or are you just going to flock/paint over it. I am very interiorested in this because I got some crazy ideas for seats but didnt feel like building them from styrene lol


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Mar 19 2008, 11:42 PM~10211941
> *Wow your builds are VERY impressive, love the attention to detail on NO LOVE. The seats on this build, how exactly did you make them. It looks like that foam board you can get at teh craft store. Is there any treatment that you do to this or are you just going to flock/paint over it. I am very interiorested in this because I got some crazy ideas for seats but didnt feel like building them from styrene lol
> *


thanks :biggrin: , yes its the hobbie foam .... am most likely going to use paint (water based) but would ook 10 times better in flock .... to design interior ... i hate it, cause i always seem to go to the same pattern of design..... right now i have a harvest of weed shaped seats .... am expecting the dam d.e.a at my door :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Keep it coming YAYO it keeps getting better.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 20 2008, 12:15 AM~10212208
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> Keep it coming YAYO it keeps getting better.
> *


thanks bro.... i will post pics of the back seat tommorow ..iam too lazy to take pics right now... iam really not feeling the back seat ......but ??????? it will work


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

not my pic but peep this


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

YAYO lookin good bro cant wait to see what you come up with next :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ........... CONVERT OR NOT??????


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

YEA DEFFINATLY LIKE THE PIC I POSTED


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 20 2008, 01:00 AM~10212510
> *YEA DEFFINATLY LIKE THE PIC I POSTED
> *


YA ... PLUS THE INTERIOR LOOKS TO GOOD TO BE COVERED BY A DAM ROOF???


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Vert. Maybe on the back make it look like 2 leafs?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

ok now I get it cool seats homie !!!
I was lookin at the seats and thinking hey pot leafs have 5 leaves ( not that I would know anything about that ) and then I realized the other 2 leaves were wrapped around the back of the seat , awesome idea !!!
but aren't pot leaves supposed to be green ???( not that I would know anything about that )


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 20 2008, 01:36 AM~10212905
> *ok now I get it cool seats homie !!!
> I was lookin at the seats and thinking hey pot leafs have 5 leaves ( not that I would know anything about that ) and then I realized  the other 2 leaves were wrapped around the back of the seat , awesome idea !!!
> but aren't pot leaves supposed to be green ???( not that I would know anything about that )
> *



sure. No of us do. :uh:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ever think of making a BONG shifter?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

^^^^^^ hell yea! 


orange zig zags box as a dash. lol.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 20 2008, 06:25 PM~10213059
> *^^^^^^ hell yea!
> orange zig zags box as a dash.  lol.
> *


now we're talking....lol

and a grow area in the trunk???


lol


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Mar 19 2008, 11:59 PM~10212499
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fuckin sick Yayo!!!!! if u dnt convert it make it a Hollywood top!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 20 2008, 08:57 PM~10213293
> *Fuckin sick Yayo!!!!! if u dnt convert it make it a Hollywood top!
> *


or a huge ass pot leaf sun roof?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

crazy seats bro, looks good


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 20 2008, 02:36 AM~10212905
> *ok now I get it cool seats homie !!!
> I was lookin at the seats and thinking hey pot leafs have 5 leaves ( not that I would know anything about that ) and then I realized  the other 2 leaves were wrapped around the back of the seat , awesome idea !!!
> but aren't pot leaves supposed to be green ???( not that I would know anything about that )
> *


 the seats are not done yet, i still need to paint or fuzz the interior and detail ... i just wanted to be a show off :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

and thanks everybody for the ideas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Mar 20 2008, 12:08 AM~10211659
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: im full of good ideas,,,sometimes. i like the bong shifter idea too


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

DAMN DUDE YOU GOT SKILLS...SEEING THAT 57 YOU DID MOTIVATED MW TO CUT THE DOORS OUT ON MY HARDTOP 62 PROJECT....keep it up bro. :biggrin: 




























 thanx for the motivation mayne................


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

OMG that regal is so sick its gonna kill somebody :biggrin: :0 , how did you do those seats? Just keep it up man ...im speechless


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I dont think you should cut the roof off. I dont thing regals look goona in vert but some said about a huge potleaf cut in the roof THAT would be sick!!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 21 2008, 04:49 PM~10220594
> *I dont think you should cut the roof off. I dont thing regals look goona in vert but some said about a huge potleaf cut in the roof THAT would be sick!!!!
> *


that was my idea.... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im not a big fan of pot smokers
in my opinion life is too short for that
but i am a big fan of workmanship
the seats r lookin good and with ur tallent of detail that carshould be a killer 
keep it up bro u might just land a mag cover or two


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

*****UPDATES*****










TEASE SHOT OF THE FOILED REAR










I NEEDED TO CUT THIS PEICE IN ORDER TO MAKE THE FRONT TILT









HERES A PIC OF WHAT WAS CUT











HERES THE FIRE WALL START TO BE MOLDED AND SMOOTHED









A SIDE SHOT










AND DID THE TRUNKS LIP




NOT TO SURE ON HOW I WANT THE TRUNK TO OPEN UP ... MOST LIKLY SUICIDE BUT?????????


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nice , why not split it in a jagged cut?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 1 2008, 10:37 PM~10313507
> *nice , why not split it in a jagged cut?
> *


MORE LIKE A "ZIG ZAG" STYLE :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: I WANT TO DO A CLEAN LOOKING CAR AND MIGHT NOT LOOK RIGHT ... SO I KIND OF WANT A ONE PEICE TRUNK ... BUT I WOULD HAVE TO SEE A DESIGN TO SEE IF I LIKE IT OR NOT


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HOOD CLOSED 









HOOD OPENED


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey yayo
lookin real good homie real good !!!


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn this build is looking better and better man keep up the good work!!! Quick question though, how do you finish the seats for the final look, Im assuming you are not leaving them in bare foam. Do you paint or flock these. I have a few ideas for seats but dont like the bare foam look


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

uhhh never mind i see i asked this and received the perfect answer already!!! I feel stupid now haha


----------



## the502boy (Mar 20, 2008)

damn man those seats are dope...cool idea, this is gonna be an insane build.
just curious, you have any other styles of custom seats?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin real good bro , nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 26 2008, 03:53 AM~10032211
> *Ahh yeah i see. Hey when you gonna show us how to make those wheel adapters that you used on NO LOVE?
> *


i did the same thing


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 21 2008, 03:49 AM~10220594
> *I dont think you should cut the roof off. I dont thing regals look goona in vert but some said about a huge potleaf cut in the roof THAT would be sick!!!!
> *


and one cut in the middle of the grille, or 1 on each side??


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i love the seats now i wanna go get some foam lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

any progress on that buick grand ?????????


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 20 2008, 11:14 AM~10459444
> *any progress on that buick grand ?????????
> *


no not yet ... been busy with life ... like always .... but iam back ..... ... so what have i missed .....


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Bump for Chevy1964


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks bro, i sent him a link in his p.m .... i need to finish up high life the car still sits the same ..... and thee devils advocate 4 get it , that one is going to need to be repainted and have not posted any pics of my new project ... lately i have not been in the mode to work on models (because of my painting curse, am going through) but i will see


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

TTT


----------

